# Uneven Platen Pressure



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

So I am not sure how this issue came up, but it has made my heat pressing rather uneven as of late and I am beyond annoyed by this point.

I was checking everything the other day that could be going wrong from not enough pressure to uneven heat, etc.

I noticed when checking the pressure, that the left and right side of the platen has much higher pressure than the middle. 

If I have a piece of paper on the left or right hand side of the press, I can not remove it when it is closed. If it is in the middle, it slides in and out with ease.

IMO this should not be happening, but I am wondering if I can fix this or if this thing is just trash now.

Heat Press - Heat Press Nation 16" x 20" with Drawer


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Call the seller


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

contact your supplier once.


----------

